# Area to stay near Calais, July



## 125381 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

Myself and a friend are travelling through Europe from Wednesday coming, our boat back to the UK is on 28 July. We will be reaching France on 24 July and will be in Dunkerque on 26 July. However we are looking for somewhere to stay during 24-28, ideally a dog-friendly campsite. I have emailed 2 places, one Chateau Gandspette, and another called Camping LeChaumiere. We also need a vets to administer frontline and drontal, on 27 July to our 3 dogs - any tips for finding a good english speaking one? My french is terrible so I would ideally be looking for a website where I can drop them an email, and book via that way!

I have heard of a DR Dandrifosse for vets, but have no contact details for him, if any one has an email for him, even better  

Thank you


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MotorhomeFacts! 

Last year, on the way back from Italy, we stopped at the Camping Municipale at Chalons en Champagne. We were speaking to some people there, and apparently the site will arrange a visit to the local vet for your dogs. The wardens speak good English.

While you're there, you can buy some champagne from the producer, who has a little wooden hut on site :wink:

Read about it on one of my blogs: http://geraldandannie.com/wpmu/italy-2008/2008/08/21/sunday-10th-august-2008/

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vets*

Hi

There's a vet within walking distance of Chateau Gandspette. I forget his name but if you email the campsite, I am sure they will know.

La Chaumiere - I think the lady that runs the campsite is related to a vet and will assist you.

Russell


----------



## 125381 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks both for your replies  

I have just googled the Camping Municipale one and we're hoping for one a bit further north. Russell I'm hoping one of the 2 campsites will be able to accomodate us, and just hope that the vets fees wont be too expensive! :lol:


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

*Camping La Chaumiere*

DR Dandrifosse is part of the practice that Bernadette, wife of campsite owner, works for.

She speaks excellent english and will arrange an appointment for you.

We have used them several times. I'm sure she will reply. You can book their site on the web. Can highly recommend them.

I haven't got an email address for the vet as we've always booked via Bernadette, even in the winter when the site was closed. We used the aires at Arques & Le Touquet.


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

The campsite referred to is La Chaumiere. We have used it for the past 2 years. Excellent! They now have an on line booking form. If you write in the box for any other comments (not sure what it is called) that you wish to book the vet, Bernadette will arrange this, as long as you say when you need it done (or when you are checking in for the crossing), she will reply a couple of days later with a vet's booking made. We paid 49 euros for treatment for our 2 little shelties, using our own Adantix and Drontal, but I think that is very much reduced for the second dog. 

Very much recommended and no hasstle, Easy parking on the quay in St Omer and so convenient, as they are so experienced. Benadette even explained what she needs to do if the chip fails (It has happened to them) and it only needs a few extra days whilst the paper work is sorted. That was always one of my biggest fears!

Do book! Find them on google under La Chaumiere camp site. Enjoy yourself! France is great!

Louise


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Just as an afterthought, we use Advantix instead of Frontline on the continent, as it gives better protection against the ticks and flies which carry some nasty diseases not very prevalent in England. Then it's back to Frontline when we get back home as Advantix is poisonous to cats when it is still wet and we have 2 of those. Can use it with care, but we don't like to take the risk. Ask your vet if you are not sure.

Louise


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

:wink: This site has a very friendly couple who speak reasonable english. Only 30 minutes from Calais nice showers and a flat grassed area for mh.
Francis et Cecile NIVEL
le Bloemstraete
1, rue Bloem Straete
59173 RENESCURE 
FRANCE
email - [email protected]
web - www.lebloemstraete.fr

If your satnav shows no house numbers then the site is 300m from the RENESCURE station level crossing.

Say Msr Press recommended them.

:wink:


----------



## 125381 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks all so much for your replies. The Chateau Gandspette was full, and I've just booked with the La Chaumiere one - hope its nice  , Bernadette has been really helpful.

Louise thanks for the info on Advantix, I didn't know that. Is it a good idea to give them something before we leave on Weds? We have Advocate, would that be any good? We will get some Advantix for the return journey.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

A small town called Ardres about 20 miles south of Calais.
A nice dog-friendly campsite, Camping Ardressienne (spelling?).

Lovely, efficient vets in the town square about ten minutes stroll away.

The young lady vet was extremely good and made friends with Bryn Dog before treatment, no mean feat! She almost had me begging as well. :wink: 

Tip: don't take the Missus, it will spoil the experience. :lol:


----------

